# Stevens S6 u. Specialized FSR XC 26 Zoll für 8-10 jährige inkl. Winkelsteuersatz



## taroosan (28. Februar 2022)

Da unsere zwei 24 Zoll irgendwann nicht mehr ausreichen - vor allem mein Mittlerer wächst vermutlich Ende 2022 aus dem Kania raus-  muss man sich mal um die nächste Größe kümmern. Eigentlich war mein Traum ein nerve xc aber da ist mir nichts über den Weg gelaufen.
Durch Zufall im Nachbarort über ein Stevens S6 aus 2010 in 15 Zoll gestolpert. Kurs war sehr gut, Zustand gut, also zugeschlagen.
So sah es aus in neu:





						Stevens Bikes 2010 | 6 S
					

Das Fahrrad-Programm 2010 - hochwertige, innovative Räder zu fairen Preisen.




					www.stevensbikes.de
				




Grundsätzlich funktioniert oberflächlich alles, keine Schäden außer beim Lack sichtbar.  Überraschenderweise funktioniert die Gabel beim ersten testen super smooth. Eigentlich war die Gabel ein Austauschkandidat - sie soll bei +2 kg liegen. Aktuelles Gewicht mit Ständer, Flaschenhalter, Reflektoren und sonstigen Zeugs +13 kg.

Plan ist ein ganz normales Hardtail für leichtes Gelände und guten bergauf Eigenschaften - also nicht zu schwer - bis 11,5kg fahrbereit wäre wohl o.k.
Gesetzt ist gekürzte Einfachkurbel - da ich eher Fan von kurzen Kurbeln bin werden es wohl max. 150mm werden.
Weiterhin kommt ein Winkelsteuersatz um die Gabel etwas flacher zu bekommen, wenn ich denn einen passenden finde.
Gabel habe ich als Alternative eine Reba Dual air.
Kassette bin ich offen von 9-11 fach. Aktuell laufen die 24er mit vorn 33 und hinten 11-40 und 11-42. Das passt.
Keinen Erfahrung habe ich beim Innenlager, Kurbel ist Octalink. Bisher habe ich immer leichte 4-kant Lager und Kurbeln verbaut.
Kür wäre leichter LRS, aber der Markt ist ziemlich blank oder teuer - habe immer noch die 2020er Brille auf.
Zeitlich möchte ich Ende 22 fertig sein, bin da eher gemütlich unterwegs.

Bin über alle Tipps und Hinweise dankbar.

Bilder und erste Gewichte wahrscheinlich am WE.


----------



## taroosan (5. März 2022)

Heute Stand die  Erstaufnahme an. Gewicht keine positive Überraschung. Mit ein paar überflüssigen Teilen knackt das Stevens die 14kg. Positiv der Vorbau mit 135gr.
Cool ist, dass das Schaltwerk die 40er Kassette mühelos und ohne aufliegen schafft. Eventl. passt sogar eine 42er. Rahmen ist wohl eloxiert und gefällt mir immer besser.
Habe mal eine Überschlagsrechnung gemacht. Wenn ich 350€ investiere schaffe ich vielleicht 11 kg fahrbereit. Setzt aber das Finden eines gebrauchten LRS voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (14. März 2022)

Brauche mal wieder Unterstützung. Wieviel Grad würdet Ihr den Lenkwinkel reduzieren? Zur Auswahl stehen 1, 1.5 oder 2°.  
Mein Großer ist eher so mäßiger Bergabfahrer und etwas mehr Überschlagssicherheit wäre sicher nicht schlecht.

Nehmen würde ich einen Steuersatz von works components. Wenn jemand Alternativen hat her damit. Steuerrohr ist zweimall 44mm. Die 2° Steuersätze gibt es nur tapered.
Kann man für 1 1/8 Gabeln einfach einen Adapter auf unten 1,5 nehmen, damit ich einen Tapered Winkelsteuersatz einbauen kann? Habe den hier gefunden. Das sollte doch passen.









						Reduziergabelkonus 1.5 Zoll auf 1 1/8 Zoll
					

Dieser Gabelkonus von Hope ist für Tapered Steuerrohre gedacht, in denen man Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft verbauen möchte. Er reduziert den unteren Steuerrohrdurchmesser von 1.5 Zoll auf 1 1/8 Zoll.




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Kati (14. März 2022)

Da hast du einen Denkfehler. Wenn der Rahmen 1.1/8" ist (deine 44mm), kannst du keinen 1,5" (51-52mm) Steuersatz einbauen.
Es gibt zwar "tapered" mit außenliegenden Lagerschale, die in 1.1/8" Rahmen passen. Aber ich denke da fehlt dann trotzdem der Platz den Gabelschaft "schief" einzubauen.


----------



## taroosan (14. März 2022)

Danke Kati, dachte ich auch. Nach dem Link sollte das aber gehen oder sehe ich was falsch. Wobei von den Maßen geht es ja nicht - vielleicht ist die Beschreibung auch falsch.









						2.0 Degree EC44-EC44 Angle Headset - To Suit Tapered Steerer Tube
					

Specifications Fits headtube internal diameter Upper - 44mm EC44 Fits headtube internal diameter Lower - 44mm EC44 Upper cup insertion depth 9mm




					www.workscomponents.co.uk


----------



## taroosan (15. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem über den Sommer kein Wachstumsschub kam und das 24er noch passt bin ich es etwas langsamer angegangen und habe Teile gesucht.
Habe sehr guten Mavic slr zum super Kurs bekommen. Die fand ich optisch immer cool. Reifen kriegt er rocket Ron Max 2.25-das sollte noch gehen.
Schaltung wird 11fach mit suntour Kassette 11-46, vorn eine erleichterte140er Kurbel mit vermutlich 34 Zähnen. Das ist bergauf identisch zum 24er. Schaltwerk und trigger deore neu, da die gebrauchten nicht wesentlich günstiger waren. Winkelsteuersatz ist es jetzt 1,5grad von work components geworden, weil es die 2 Grad unten nur mit ec gab und das macht die Front höher. Das wollte ich vermeiden.
Morgen wird eventl. geputzt und der Steuersatz montiert.


----------



## taroosan (16. Oktober 2022)

Mit Winkelsteuersatz probeweise zusammengesteckt.


----------



## joglo (17. Oktober 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Mit Winkelsteuersatz probeweise zusammengesteckt.


Sieht doch sehr stimmig aus 
Was ist das jetzt genau für ein Winkelsteuersatz (Typ/Modell und hast Du vlt. einen Link)?
Bin gespannt wie's weitergeht.


----------



## taroosan (19. Oktober 2022)

Verbaut ist der 1,5° von works components. Verarbeitung sehr gut.








						1.5 Degree EC44-ZS44 Angle Headset - To Suit 1 1/8" Steerer Tube
					

Specifications Fits headtube internal diameter Upper - 44mm EC44 Fits headtube internal diameter Lower - 44mm ZS44 Upper cup insertion depth 9mm




					www.workscomponents.co.uk
				



Einbau ging ganz gut. Mit Gewindestangen angezogen und da er sich doch etwas schief zog mit dem Gummihammer vorsichtig nachgeholfen. Anleitung war an einem Punkt widersprüchlich. Da haben die Briten eine Ergänzung an die Anleitung getackert, die meiner Meinung nach falsch war und der Originalanleitung komplett widersprochen hat.
Winkelsteuersatz wiegt glatt 100gr.
Ich wollte eigentlich 2° aber da wäre bei 44mm Steuerrohr unten nur ein EC44 möglich gewesen. Das hätte das Steuerrohr nochmal angehoben. Das wollte ich nicht. So sind es die 1,5° geworden.
Lieferung innerhalb einer Woche - also super.

Aktuell warte ich auf Innenlager, Kettenblatt und eine Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze. Die Reduzierhülse kommt rein, weil ich bei 3 Kids diverse leichte 27,2 Stützen habe.

Ärgerlich sind für mich sind die Reifengewichte. Die leichten xc-teile sind irgendwie 100gramm schwerer geworden. Mein 6 jahre alter Nobby nic (ungefahren) wiegt fast identisch zu einen aktuelle rocket ron - beide in 2,25. Das versteh wer will. Da suche ich noch nach guten Ideen.


----------



## Kati (19. Oktober 2022)

Das mit den Reifen ist typisch Schwalbe. Ich hatte mal die Chance vor >10 Jahren eine Kiste (8 Stück oder so) einzeln zu wiegen. Da war eine Streuung von 130g (Leichtester-Schwerster) drin.


----------



## taroosan (29. Oktober 2022)

Diese Woche kamen die Chinateile; Titan Innenlager 176 gr und Kettenblatt rot 48gr. Hinzu kommt die Carbonstütze vom 24er mit Adapterhülse.
Zusammengesteckt ohne Griffe, Außenhülle und Kette komme ich auf 10,38kg (ohne Pedale). 
Wenn ich Griffe, Außenhülle und Kette da hinzurechne komme ich auf 10,73 kg ohne Pedale. Das ist deutlich besser als von mir erwartet. Ich glaube das lasse ich so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (12. November 2022)

Spontan was neues reingeschneit. Mein Mittlerer hatte einen Wachstumsschub und weigert sich als Übergangslösung das 24er vom Großen zu fahren und sein 24er Kania small wird langsam klein.
Er will ein Fully. Da er deutlich mehr schreddert und springt etc. passt das auch für mich.

Um die Ecke ein Specialized FSR XC aus vermutlich 2006 entdeckt. Bin nur mal zum Größe testen für kleine Probefahrt hingefahren. Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass es zu groß ist. Blöderweise fand er es megacool, setzt sich drauf und rast los. Fühlte sich sofort pudelwohl. Vorderrad hoch, auf der Stelle stehen, irgendwie intuitiv. Obwohl mit 13,9 kg sackschwer - vielleicht aber auch deswegen. 
Dämpfer und Gabel funktionierten trotz der 35kg mega. Die 170er Kurbel ignorierte er. Ich ignorierte die sackschwere Toragabel und den XFusion-dämpfer, da der Preis grundsätzlich super war und ich es ja leichter machen kann. Er gibt sein Kania bei mir in Zahlung, also gekauft.
Am gleichen Tag Sattelstütze eingekürzt, Gabel und Dämpfer angepasst und am Abend eine 12 km Testrunde mit  170er Kurbel gedreht. Lief super - Kette rechts, vollgas.

Ich; voll motiviert, erste Planung: Lenkerhörnchen ab, kürzere Einfachkurbel, 11fach Schaltung 11-50, schlauchlos testen, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Bremsscheiben etc. in leicht sollten so 1,5-2 kg bringen und preislich nicht komplett aus dem Rahmen fallen.

Er: Einfachkurbel - auf keinen Fall - er braucht dreifach.
Die Lenkerhörnchen bleiben dran, die sind super praktisch, da kann man umgreifen.
Die breiten Reifen lassen wir auch (ok, das hatte ich erwartet).
Ist so super, bleibt alles.

Ich: 

Ergebnis: Hatte noch eine 150er genietete 3-fach Kurbel rumliegen. Brachte schonmal fast 400gramm - 
leider nach oben - bin jetzt bei 14,28 - läuft super.


----------



## taroosan (12. November 2022)

Hier aktuelle Fotos nach Probetour. Stevens noch mit provisorischen Sattel.


----------



## taroosan (16. November 2022)

Als erstes geht es der schweren Kurbel an den Kragen. Mal sehen wo ich lande.


----------



## taroosan (19. November 2022)

Erste Diätmaßnahmen beim Specialized:
Bremsscheiben von Quaxar sparen je 30gr
HR - schlauchlos - spart 160 gr
HG 60 Kassette aus Fundus - spart 40gr
VR 130gr Schlauch - hatte kein Dichtband mehr - 70 gr
SS gegen Titanachsen vorn und hinten getauscht 108 gr - die  finde ich immer am besten - relativ preiswert bei maximaler Gewichtsersparnis.

Macht in Summe minus 411 gramm sagt meine Tabelle - das geht in die richtige Richtung - 13,6 kg

Kurbel kommt später - schaffe ich dieses WE nicht.


----------



## Kati (20. November 2022)

Welche Titanachsen verwendest du? Danke.


----------



## taroosan (20. November 2022)

Kati schrieb:


> Welche Titanachsen verwendest du? Danke.


Die Lixada ultraleicht,,Spiesse‘‘. Man muss die Alumuttern vorsichtig behandeln,  sonst dreht man die rund und natürlich wie immer bei Leichtbau nur einsatzgerecht verwenden. Ich habe die seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz und bin bisher zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (26. November 2022)

Das Specialized bekommt nun eine Reba U-Turn. Habe allerdings etwas mehr Gewichtsersparnis erwartet. Die Tora wiegt nur 1972 zu den 1740 der Reba. Laut Internet sollte das Teil so +2100 haben sollen. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich vielleicht auf den Gabeltausch verzichtet und lieber in einen LRS investiert. Die Performance der Tora war ja grundsätzlich gut. Mal sehen, ob das mehr an möglichen Federweg etwas bringt. 
Paar Teile kamen heute auch noch an. Leider fehlt noch der Lenker. Würde gerne das Cockpit fertigmachen. 
Aber jetzt wird erstmal die Tora verkauft.


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Das Specialized bekommt nun eine Reba U-Turn. Habe allerdings etwas mehr Gewichtsersparnis erwartet. Die Tora wiegt nur 1972 zu den 1740 der Reba. Laut Internet sollte das Teil so +2100 haben sollen. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich vielleicht auf den Gabeltausch verzichtet und lieber in einen LRS investiert. Die Performance der Tora war ja grundsätzlich gut. Mal sehen, ob das mehr an möglichen Federweg etwas bringt.
> Paar Teile kamen heute auch noch an. Leider fehlt noch der Lenker. Würde gerne das Cockpit fertigmachen.
> Aber jetzt wird erstmal die Tora verkauft.


neuere 26“ Reba Solo Air haben um die 1500g, hast leider die schwerste Reba aller Zeiten gekauft. Sogar in 29“ wiegen sie weniger.
Das FSR XC war witzigerweise mein erstes Fully, furchtbarer Schaukelstuhl, meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand nicht wert. War damals schon das „schwere“ low Budget Fully unterhalb Stumpjumper FSR und Epic.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (26. November 2022)

Ich denke die U-Turn Einheit wird den größten Anteil am Mehrgewicht tragen, die könnte man ja zurückbauen, und verkaufen.


----------



## taroosan (26. November 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> neuere 26“ Reba Solo Air haben um die 1500g, hast leider die schwerste Reba aller Zeiten gekauft. Sogar in 29“ wiegen sie weniger.
> Das FSR XC war witzigerweise mein erstes Fully, furchtbarer Schaukelstuhl, meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand nicht wert. War damals schon das „schwere“ low Budget Fully unterhalb Stumpjumper FSR und Epic.


Ich mag die Dual air, die haben bei hohen negativdruck so ein sahne Ansprechverhalten - gerade bei Kids - und u-Turn war ich einfach neugierig. Das Gewicht der Reba war mir klar - die tora war zu leicht🤪.
Das mit den Schaukelstuhl hatte ich gelesen, funktioniert aber bei dem geringen gewicht recht gut, es war extrem günstig und er wollte das Teil unbedingt. Aufwand ist immer relativ. Ist ja keine Wertanlage. Ich bin bisher eher positiv überrascht, wie gut das Teil läuft. 
Der Dämpfer hinten ist natürlich schon eigenartig- so wie ich es verstanden habe, regelt er Druck- und Zugstufe parallel. Der bleibt trotzdem. Hattest Du die ,,Foxvariante‘‘ oder eines der billigeren?


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2022)

Ich hatte so ein rot/weisses mit Fox Dämpfer. Der hatte sogar eine Plattform meine ich 🤔
Hab sogar noch ein Foto von dem Eimer in unserer Studentenbude 😂


----------



## taroosan (26. November 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte so ein rot/weisses mit Fox Dämpfer. Der hatte sogar eine Plattform meine ich 🤔


… und vorn ne manitou?? Cool
Das speci rot hat was, für mich die 
Farbe.
Und war das wegsacken mit der Plattform besser oder nur hart?


----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2022)

Glaub das hat trotzdem ziemlich geschaukelt. War ein Selbstaufbau, Rahmen hatte ich damals über eBay aus Portugal bekommen. Gabel war eine der ersten R7, die ersten überhaupt mit schwarzen Standrohren


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. November 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Ich mag die Dual air, die haben bei hohen negativdruck so ein sahne Ansprechverhalten - gerade bei Kids - und u-Turn war ich einfach neugierig. Das Gewicht der Reba war mir klar - die tora war zu leicht🤪.
> Das mit den Schaukelstuhl hatte ich gelesen, funktioniert aber bei dem geringen gewicht recht gut, es war extrem günstig und er wollte das Teil unbedingt. Aufwand ist immer relativ. Ist ja keine Wertanlage. Ich bin bisher eher positiv überrascht, wie gut das Teil läuft.
> Der Dämpfer hinten ist natürlich schon eigenartig- so wie ich es verstanden habe, regelt er Druck- und Zugstufe parallel. Der bleibt trotzdem. Hattest Du die ,,Foxvariante‘‘ oder eines der billigeren?


Dual Air beschde!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (27. November 2022)

Reba Race gabs auch noch mit Dual Air in leicht, und je nach Modell auch zusätzlich mit Canti-Aufnahme.


----------



## taroosan (27. November 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Reba Race gabs auch noch mit Dual Air in leicht, und je nach Modell auch zusätzlich mit Canti-Aufnahme.


Ich wollte ja eine u- Turn. Wo liegen denn die leichtesten Rebas mit dual air? Ich dachte knapp unter 1600. Reba mit Cantis habe ich auch noch - ne sl- liegt rund bei 1650 - die muss ich aber warten und auf 100 mm traveln. Dann kommt die ans stevens.

Bin aber gewichtsmässig glücklich. Habe heute wegen Montage des poplock den Lenker gewogen - 356 gr bei 600mm - ich dachte die 350 Gramm Lenker sind nur für 24er Kinderbikes freigegeben. Das was die bei der Tora rausgeholt haben wurde von Specialized clever beim Lenker reinvestiert. Das hat sich sicherlich gerechnet.

Da hole ich dann locker plus 200 gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (28. Dezember 2022)

Kurbel ist gekürzt auf 138mm. Kurbel allein liegt bei 420gr. Mit den Kettenblättern komme ich auf 580 gramm. Leider bei einem Gewinde etwas außer der Mitte - sollte aber die Funktion nicht beeinflussen.
Jetzt wird mal angepasst und dann das passende Innenlager besorgt. Ich habe beim Stevens erstmalig die Titan-Vierkantlager von Ali verbaut - 170gr. Leider lockert sich da immer die Kurbel - selbst mit Schraubensicherung. - habe Gewinde nachgeschnitten - das scheint i.O. zu sein. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Titan-Lager gemacht? Bis zur Klärung bleibt das Shimanolager drin.


Lenker liegt seit über 20 Tagen beim Zoll - mal sehen, ob das 2022 noch was wird. Habe erstmal alten 25,4 Lenker verbaut - der hat auch nur 130gramm.

Bin jetzt bei 12,74 mit Pedalen.


----------

